# Poor Snoop Dogg



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Snoop has very high levels of energy and sadly has to much energy to play with my 5 year old. However he LOVES kids. Thinks they are the greatest things ever!

Well we have ALOT of kids that live across the street and all the big kids are playing ball and it keeps going across the road and hitting my fence. 

Snoop is running back and forth, back and forth trying to play with them. When the ball gets kicked across the street he gets all excited and trys to play with the teenager that runs over to get it. 


He such a puppy still and so wants to play. I really hope we can find him a home. The crate and rotate/working life just isn't for him. He needs a single house pet family sooo bad. I feel so bad for the poor guy


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

good luck to finding Snoop a home Holly!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

PeanutsMommy said:


> good luck to finding Snoop a home Holly!


I doubt he'll find one cause I haven't tried. I posted him here but thats it.

He can't go thru getting attached to another family and coming back again. Unless I can find the heaven of all single pet homes I just don't feel secure homing him.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

awww poor guy  at least he has you to take care of him. who knows one day you may come across a wonderful person that needs a loving dog and they will be in your eyes be just the right fit for him.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Awww that sucks.I was pulling for him in the last home.I hope that he can eventually find a forever home with no worries.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Its so hard finding a pit savvy home with only one pit to the home is he severly DA?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Chinadog said:


> Its so hard finding a pit savvy home with only one pit to the home is he severly DA?


LMAO Snoop DA.:clap:

No him and Bee lack all DA so far... But that doesn't mean it will not develop next year.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> LMAO Snoop DA.:clap:
> 
> No him and Bee lack all DA so far... But that doesn't mean it will not develop next year.


then why do you crate and rotate him?

i hope you find a good home for him. it would be awesome if someone on the forum got him


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Better safe than sorry.
Poor little Snoopy. Maybe someone good will come along for him soon.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Nizmo said:


> then why do you crate and rotate him?
> 
> i hope you find a good home for him. it would be awesome if someone on the forum got him


LOL Just because hes not DA doesn't mean the others are not. His mom would tear him apart. The crate is for his safety. Mae is my old girl she has rights to the house.

Bee can't stand him cause he pumbles her.
Mae is just super DA plain and simple lol
Slim is stupid and will just attack dogs
Faith has her mothers DA
Francis is DA as well lmao yes my Chi but he would run her over.

Now Obi wan is non aggressive as well ( DA in males is very low from all the dogs I have experienced in this line. Females are hot) HOWEVER I am not going to risk letting the 2 1year old males play together.

These dogs don't need dog buddies they need human companions.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Holly, I pm'd you...


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Holly, I pm'd you...


Hey girl nice to see you around!!! Pm'd back


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

PM'd you back... Tag, you're it!! lol!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Awww poor Snoop! I would give him the best home ever in a heartbeat if I could!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

ThaLadyPit said:


> PM'd you back... Tag, you're it!! lol!


Nope your it!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Nope.. you're it! Betcha can't catch me, lol!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

TAG!...............


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Wait a minute you have snoop again I thought snoopsmom had him did she bring him back?? Is that why she's not on this site any more? Poor boy I wish you nothing but luck finding his forever home. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

kg420 said:


> Wait a minute you have snoop again I thought snoopsmom had him did she bring him back?? Is that why she's not on this site any more? Poor boy I wish you nothing but luck finding his forever home. Let us know how it goes.


Yes he came back a few months ago. She could no longer give him the exercise he needed.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Yes he came back a few months ago. She could no longer give him the exercise he needed.


How sad poor boy


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

That makes me so darn sad.
It so difficult for a dog to fall in love with an owner and then get taken away
only to start the whole process over again.
If I wasn't having a baby I would take him in a heart beat.
But its a full house here.
I'm sorry.
I 'll be praying. So far every time I start prayin good things happen.
so I'll pray til I can't pray no more.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Poor snoop! Holly I feel your pain!!! poor Typhoon bot bounced back and fourth and finally we are just keeping her. I have also had that happen with others dog and I know it is hard on them. I am going to start looking for a home for another one of our "extra" dogs that would do better in a home where they are the center of attention. Sometime kennel life is just hard for some dogs. I am going to keep an eye out for snoop I know we could get him down here if I can find a good home for him. Is he neutered? I could put him on petfinder for you would that help? if so PM me


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> Poor snoop! Holly I feel your pain!!! poor Typhoon bot bounced back and fourth and finally we are just keeping her. I have also had that happen with others dog and I know it is hard on them. I am going to start looking for a home for another one of our "extra" dogs that would do better in a home where they are the center of attention. Sometime kennel life is just hard for some dogs. I am going to keep an eye out for snoop I know we could get him down here if I can find a good home for him. Is he neutered? I could put him on petfinder for you would that help? if so PM me


He is neutered, but I don't feel like interviewing the masses of uneducated people that want a free dog lmao. I am talking about a possible home for him now so hopefully that will work for him. Its someone I know and trust soo I don't have to deal with the unknown people.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Ok.. here we go... MARCO!


----------

